# Barn-find Dasher ... No electrical



## ethano (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello all!

I just bought a $400 1979 diesel Dasher. It's totally a gamble, because I don't know anything about it, but I wanted a diesel VW project and this was the first thing to come along that looked good. Only thing, no title and no key. I'm hoping for the best. eace:

I brought it home, got a new key for it by bringing the latch into a locksmith, and borrowed the battery from my Caddy. Put battery in and nothing. No lights anywhere, not turning over.

Wiring looks good (as far as I can tell) except the main positive cable off the battery is naked for about the first 6 inches.

I have a Chilton manual for it, but wanted to ask here: any recommendations for things to look for first? Obvious steps I should take?

I'm mechanically inclined but have more experience with motorcycles than cars.

A pic of the new baby.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

ethano said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just bought a $400 1979 diesel Dasher. It's totally a gamble, because I don't know anything about it, but I wanted a diesel VW project and this was the first thing to come along that looked good. Only thing, no title and no key. I'm hoping for the best. eace:
> 
> ...


Don't try and start it without first replacing the timing belt. I can guarantee it the one you have will break (if it isn't already broken) if you try and crank with a decade old belt.

Have seen people do this and create hundreds of dollars of repair work because they wanted to see it run...without thinking about the consequences.

I assume since this was back in January that you've moved on or figured it out but who knows.

Steve


----------

